# any love for Kindle DX ?



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

I know it's old, but I finally got one. I love it!!!
The screen is so huge!!!
I have a white model with the 3G. Just can't get over how much I love that screen!!!
Anyone still using one?


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've always wanted one but never did get one before they stopped selling them. The price slowed me down ; (


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm still using mine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had one for a while . . . it was nice . . . but, ultimately, I wanted something more portable . . . . .


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm still using mine. I have 2. My battery on my 1st one doesn't last long, so I'm mainly using my newer one. I put the book's Loc page in my older DX, just in case something goes wonky with my newer DX.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a DX as well.  The screen size is very nice for technical manuals, especially those that are pdf.  But the screen quality is not where I want it to be for long-term use.  I've gotten spoiled with the clarity of the PW and Voyage screens.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I still have the graphite pearl screen DX and I used to read on it every day when I was at home, only using my smaller devices when I went out. 

Once the touch screen Kindles arrived, I found I didn't use it as much, even at home, and with the coming of the front lit devices, it got even less use.

But I keep it charged and do use it occasionally now and then, and I don't think I'd want to part with it. If they upgraded it like they have the smaller ones and made a touch screen, front lit version, I'd give real consideration to buying it, though I imagine they haven't done that as the price would probably be sky-high.


----------



## geezergas (Nov 8, 2014)

Love my DX, over 600 books on it, had it west to Singapore and east to the Red sea.  Planes, boats, beaches, its always with me.  Wore out the old M Edge platform and found a new book like cover.  Replaced the battery  once and will probably order another to keep on hand.  One of the finest things I ever bought myself.  My wife has the latest Kindle and an iPad but I hold on to the old DX.


----------



## Jeh (Dec 11, 2011)

I replaced an older K2 that was starting to act up with a DXG about a year ago. I really like the extra real estate to read with. No its not as portable as the K2 but it hasn't stopped me from reading or taking it with me.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Still love and use mine. I keep it at work because it has 3G for downloading books w/out using WiFi etc.
The battery was starting to falter, replaced that about two-weeks ago and she's as good as new.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Was the battery easy to change?


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Toby said:


> Was the battery easy to change?


Not at all, finding the correct tool to pry off the top plastic piece was the hardest part of the process.
I used a plastic knife from a kid's pumpkin carving kit.

Just search youtube for "kindle dx battery replacement," that will give you the gist.

Edit: Sorry, I read your question as "Was the battery HARD to change?" 

Actually it was very easy to change.


----------



## geezergas (Nov 8, 2014)

http://www.newpower99.com/Amazon_Kindle_DX_Battery_Replacement_Kit_p/amazon%20kindle%20dx.htm The replacement battery came with a tool, good instructions and a uTube video. Quick, easy and took @ 10 minutes. Had it @6years, replaced the battery @ 2 years ago and am about to order another battery just to keep on hand hoping to get a few more years out of the DX.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice & help. I haven't changed my battery yet. Yes, I started to ask, was it HARD to change the battery, but then I thought, that sounds negative, so changed that to EASY to sound more upbeat. Sometimes I over think things.


----------



## rm663 (Mar 4, 2010)

My first... the Kindle I fell in love with was the DX (white). Don't use it much but refuse to part with it. It's still lovingly wrapped in an Oberon cover and I do keep it charged.


----------



## frazzledglispa (Aug 23, 2010)

I LOVE my DXG. I resisted, but when they brought them back out again at just over $200 I jumped. It lives at home, and my Voyage goes to work every day.

For me, the DX is the hardcover version of the Kindle, and I have always preferred Hardcovers over paperbacks.

I do wish that it had buttons on both sides, but I don't really care that much about touch screen. I also love the fact that it isn't lit. I have Hue lights and I set them to get dimmer and dimmer over the space of an hour until they turn off. This makes me progressively sleepier as I am reading.

The Paperwhite and the Voyage, with their lights that won't turn all the way off, negate this effect - the Voyage is much better about it though - it's dimmest setting is MUCH dimmer than on the Paperwhite.

Sure, the DX isn't as high of resolution or contrast, but that doesn't bother me.

I would love to see a new DX. Make it the size of a KK or a tad larger, but all screen, with the page press buttons and I will buy right away.

They keep making the Kindle smaller while keeping the screen size the same. Let's try keeping the device the same size, but with a larger screen!


----------



## geezergas (Nov 8, 2014)

I also would love to see a new DX.  6 years and @ 700 books and 1/2 way around the planet and back the old DX looks new but its had a busy life.  I don't need anything different or better.  I've a lot of years left and a lot of books to read, I just want to keep a DX within arms reach.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

FYI can get a DX from amazon warehouse deals for $108 or something like that.  They have an automatic 20% discount at checkout.  Just sharing


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

jaspertyler said:


> FYI can get a DX from amazon warehouse deals for $108 or something like that. They have an automatic 20% discount at checkout. Just sharing


Be sure to check the warranty on these! Make sure you are willing to live with whatever the warranty is.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a DX that I bought from Amazon in November 2010. _Truly have used it very little._ Also have a Waterfield sleeve for it. I just don't (and never did) need it. Don't know why I bought it. I like the small, easy to carry Kindles. I've kept one Kindle with a keyboard other than the DX. Have a hard enough time with that one remembering what keys to do what. 

Anyone interested for a $100 Amazon GC? I'm thinking no reason not to part with it.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

The black one looks really nice and now it's down to about 95 bucks on Ebay. And for the many Kindle 3 owners who had that moleskin like case that used to be like 30 dollars, you can get one of them for 2 bucks. Tempting indeed. It would be great to read comics on.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I got it today and it looks new, so that is good.  Yes, it does not have a warranty, but it was also only $108


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Anything that I would've used a Kindle DX for in the past, I would now use my 8.9 inch Fire HDX. eInk is better for reading than LCD lighting, but the advantage is minimal for my eyes except for long reading sessions. For the older eInk tech on the DX, I imagine the advantage is less pronounced.  Also, the DX is not self-illuminated, something I now consider mandatory.

My memory is that the current generation 8.9" Fire is actually minuscully lighter than the DX, though I'm going to have to go check that to make sure it's correct.  (After checking). Yes, according to Wikipedia the 8.9" Fire HDX is about 5 ounces lighter than the DX. Of course the newer device is significantly more expensive than the old one now!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

lol doesn't work.  They are refunding.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jaspertyler said:


> lol doesn't work. They are refunding.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I laughed because I just said it looked new, but then it wouldn't work.  I think it was a sign that I don't really need it


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry that it didn't work.


----------

